# my pair of white homers



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

hi this is my first pair of white homers.
iv had them about 1 month or so.
i seen them mating 10 days ago and then 2 days ago
so hope to have eggs very soon. 
i just cant wait 2 let them out 4 the first flight,
but iv still a good 6 month 2 wait

(cock blue rings)
(hen yellow ring)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds.

Have they been flown before?


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice white birds


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

yea they were flown a few times at the last mans house


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dingdongbells said:


> yea they were flown a few times at the last mans house


I hope he lives close so you don't have too far to go to pick them up when they go "home" when you let them out. if he lives a far distance there is a chance the birds can get confused and lost and not return. Your best bet to be safe is to keep these in as prisoners and fly the babies, they will need a large space with an aviary for sunshine to have a nice existence. living in a cage would not be the best situation for them.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

he lives about 80miles away,
i plan 2 have few young out of them and fly them.
and maybe let this pair out in 1 year.
i will have a good aviary and all soon


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very wise choice to wait until you get some youngsters from that beautiful white pair. Get maybe 2 rounds out of them and then attempt to re-home them. Normally, they tend to stick around once they've had a few rounds of babies at a particular loft. I did that with a RC cock and BB hen and they are sticking around. The only problem I have with them is that they tend to want to stay outside and flirt with each other rather then coming into the loft with the rest of the flock....


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

yea i cant wait these r my first birds so il be a bit worried the first time i let these two out incase the dont come back. 
but at least if they dont come back il still have the young ones.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dingdongbells said:


> yea i cant wait these r my first birds so il be a bit worried the first time i let these two out incase the dont come back.
> but at least if they dont come back il still have the young ones.


If they have been flown at the last mans house, it does not matter how much time they have been at your house, they may stay, but they don't call them homers for nothing, so you are gambling on their life by letting them out. they may make 80 miles, but they have not been condtioned for that being kept in that long, so they very well may not, and then they would be lost and who knows what will happen to them, IMO I think it would be more responsible not to fly these, but just fly the young ones of this pair.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx 
i was hoping they wood say wiv me the man i bought them of told me keep them in 4 6months 2 1year and the should stay wiv me because they are only 8-9months old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dingdongbells said:


> thanx
> i was hoping they wood say wiv me the man i bought them of told me keep them in 4 6months 2 1year and the should stay wiv me because they are only 8-9months old.


birds that have been flown before do not have a good chance of staying, like I said it is a gamble, and it is literally risking their well being and possibley their life. If they did decide to fly for home they would not be in any condition to go and they would get weak and hungry trying. If they were mine they would be prisoners. In that situation they will need an aviary and a nice place to live out their life.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice looking birds.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx all
il take ur advice and keep them in 
i mget start at i good place 4 them


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

hi all 
bit of an up date
still got the pair of birds
were now about 1yr old
they never had any eggs yet.
on sunday i took him out on his own (1st time) for a wee fly around the garden.
i kept her looked in,
he didnt go anywere just back and forward to the roof of the house to the fence. so after 10mins he went back into the cage to her,

yesturday i chanced the pair of them out, her (1st time) 
they both went to the roof of the house.
but i nearly dead what happen next.....
i had some of the seed in a bottle, i stood in the middle of the garden shaking the bootle calling them, and she came and landed on my head,, lol
then he followed her and landed beside her.
then the pair of them flew back and followed to the fence and the roof of the house,
after 10 mins of that the pair took of ciculared over the house a few times then went away out over the trees and done loads of big wide circles (i would say 1/4 mile wide) and then 15mins later the landed on the roof of my house and then into the cage.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this time...they did, who knows what they may do next week or 4 months down the road...so again...you are taking a risk flying flown homers...people have been surprized when one of theirs showed up many months later after being "lost" which means they may have been in someones loft haning out for a bit and then decide to go "home"...I do have to say they are beautiful well kept looking birds you have there, nice and clean and healthy.....that is great!


----------

